# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Form Login + 3 tier

## mantrangchu

Mình là Ngô Quốc Đạt - [email protected]
thanks các bạn đã bớt chút thời gian read! Mình mới học c# lên nhiều cái mới, khó hiểu và mơ hồ.Nhưng chắc một thời gian nữa mình sẽ hiểu tốt hơn thôi. Hy vọng được làm quen và chia sẻ kiến thức với các bạn. Hiên tại mình đang bắt đầu thử sức với một project mới. 
==========
xây dựng theo chuẩn 3 tier. Làm ngay từ đầu cho có kiến trúc.
Có một form main + một form login(txtuser+txtpass)
Mình muốn kiểm tra user và pass của người đăng nhập.nếu có trong table USER(NAME, MATKHAU) - csdl sql server 2000.thì cho phép login vào form main.
=========
bước đầu khó khăn quá. Nhờ các hảo thủ C# coi code mình viết và edit dùm nhá[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
Đây là code mình viết: http://webfilehosting.com/7YJ8OCHFSBXL/KeToanDoanhNghiep.rar

----------


## muabanxe

link die rồi bạn ạ,check lại đi nhé

----------


## manhhuong

mình cũng vừa làm một pj về mô hình 3tie,bạn có nhu cầu thì mail cho mình thì mình gửi cho nhé.Mail của mình là [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## daianevent

hay thật 
cái này thú vị đó
Có thể pm cho mình
nếu đến giờ mà bạn vẫn cần
:d
yahoo
tesulakata
thân

----------


## thanhlong243

post lên cho mọi người xem đi mấy bác ơi

----------

